# Interesting interview of F1 photographe



## Chaitanya (Jan 7, 2021)

Peter Windsor posted an interesting interview of F1 photographer Charles Coates.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 8, 2021)

Here is 2nd part of interview posted earlier today:


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 16, 2021)

Here are 3rd and 4th parts of the series:


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 1, 2021)

Latest video talking about gear in the bag and reliability of gear:


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Feb 1, 2021)

The last video about whats in the bag. Ok I know some of those lenses, but the others where just bordered and that was it. No details about why he uses some lenses over others. Very superficial.


----------

